# Can anyone offer advice? Not sure what this is.



## Susansk (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you referring to the condition of the cere? Your picture is not too clear the cere either has a very bad case of mites and or cere hypertrophy and it looks as if the condition is blocking the nares, you need to take the bird to an avian vet asap to correct the condition.


----------



## Susansk (Jun 28, 2021)

Cody said:


> Are you referring to the condition of the cere? Your picture is not too clear the cere either has a very bad case of mites and or cere hypertrophy and it looks as if the condition is blocking the nares, you need to take the bird to an avian vet asap to correct the condition.


Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor baby! It's horrible that the cere has reached this condition.
Please let us know how she is doing after her visit to the vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely. I hope that you're able to take your little one into the avian vet right away. 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around there, and best wishes for your little girl! 

👋


----------



## Susansk (Jun 28, 2021)

Susansk said:


> View attachment 257055


Very pleased to report that the excess growth fell off following 2 applications of nite treatment. Thank you everyone for your advice


----------

